# Complete Detailed Potion Tables



## Smeelbo (Mar 28, 2010)

I am sharing the following potion tables that I made for PathFinder, using the Core rules. They include every game legal potion that would be made. Using a spread sheet, I created a population of potion brewers by class _(adept, bard, cleric, druid, paladin, ranger, sorceror, and wizard)_ and level, and for each brewer, what potions they would likely make, based on their available spell list, and likely demand.

I assume that _Adepts, Clerics,_ and _Wizards_ are the most common potion brewers, followed by _Bards, Druids,_ and _Sorcerors_, with _Paladin_ and _Ranger_ brewers being fairly rare. I assume higher level characters are rarer than lower levels, but higher level characters with PC classes are more common than higher level _Adepts_. I assume that _Bards_ and _Sorcerors_ are very finicky about what spells they know, while casters that _prepare_ their spells can be more flexible. Higher level versions of a potion are only listed when they are non-additive, _e.g._ higher bonuses, like _Barksin_ and _Resist Energy_, but not extended durations, like _Invisibility_, or greater totals, like _Protection from Energy_. Spells that a non-caster would use have higher demand, whereas spells that casters could read for themselves from a scroll have less demand.

The biggest surprise to me was that there would be a fair demand for _Ranger_ brewers, because they can make potions of _Resist Energy_ and _Protection from Energy_ at substantially lower cost.

There is one strict variance from _PathFinder Core Rules_. In the _Core_, in the _Magic Item Chapter_, just before the potion table, there is a single sentence that says that the target of an _Oil_ is the object it is applied to, whereas everywhere else it says the target is the imbiber. I have included _Oils_ of spells that target one or more objects or bodies, such as _Magic Weapon, Make Whole_ and _Stabilize_. The results seem appropriate to me.


```
0th Level Potions and Oils, 25 GP
 1  3 Potion of Guidance
 4 28 Oil of Light
29 58 Oil of Mending
59 78 Potion of Resistance
79 98 Oil of Stabilize
99 100 Potion of Virtue
 
1st Level Potions and Oils, 50 GP
 1 91 Common Potions
92 100 Rare Potions
 
Common 1st level Potions
 1 25 Potion of Cure Light Wounds
26 31 Potion of Endure Elements
32 39 Potion of Enlarge Person
40 41 Oil of Erase
42 47 Oil of Grease
48 51 Potion of Jump
52 56 Potion of Longstrider
57 63 Potion of Mage Armor
64 68 Oil of Magic Weapon
69 71 Potion of Pass Without Trace
72 74 Potion of Protection from Chaos
75 84 Potion of Protection from Evil
85 86 Potion of Protection from Good
87 88 Potion of Protection from Law
89 91 Potion of Reduce Person
92 93 Potion of Remove Fear
94 97 Potion of Shield of Faith
98 100 Oil of Shillelagh
 
Rare 1st Level Potions
 1 10 Oil of Bless Weapon
11 15 Potion of Delay Poison
16 25 Potion of Hide from Animals
26 35 Potion of Hide from Undead
36 45 Oil of Obscure Object
46 50 Potion of Resist Energy (Acid)
51 55 Potion of Resist Energy (Cold)
56 60 Potion of Resist Energy (Electricity)
61 70 Potion of Resist Energy (Fire)
71 75 Potion of Resist Energy (Sonic)
76 85 Potion of Restoration, Lesser
86 100 Potion of Undetectable Alignment
 
Spell Level 2 Potions and Oils
 1 54 Common, Caster Level 3, 300 GP
55 60 Rare, Caster Level 3, 300 GP
61 95 Common, Caster Level 4, 400 GP
96 100 Rare, Caster Level 4, 400 GP
 
Common Spell Level 2, Caster Level 3
 1  6 Potion of Barkskin
 7 12 Potion of Bear's Endurance
13 15 Potion of Blur
16 24 Potion of Bull's Strength
25 28 Potion of Cat's Grace
29 45 Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
46 48 Potion of Darkvision
49 51 Potion of Eagle's Splendor
52 57 Potion of Invisibility
58 62 Oil of Make Whole
63 65 Potion of Owl's Wisdom
66 70 Potion of Resist Energy (Acid)
71 75 Potion of Resist Energy (Cold)
76 80 Potion of Resist Energy (Electricity)
81 88 Potion of Resist Energy (Fire)
89 91 Potion of Resist Energy (Sonic)
92 97 Potion of Restoration, Lesser
98 100 Potion of Spider Climb
 
Rare Spell Level 2, Caster Level 3
 1 18 Potion of Aid
19 34 Potion of Delay Poison
35 50 Potion of Fox's Cunning
51 68 Oil of Gentle Repose
69 76 Oil of Obscure Object
77 91 Potion of Protection from Arrows
92 100 Potion of Undetectable Alignment
 
Common Spell Level 2, Caster Level 4
 1  3 Potion of Bear's Endurance
 4  9 Potion of Blur
10 17 Potion of Bull's Strength
18 24 Potion of Cat's Grace
25 39 Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
40 42 Potion of Darkvision
43 46 Potion of Delay Poison
47 55 Potion of Eagle's Splendor
56 59 Potion of Heroism
60 75 Potion of Invisibility
76 77 Potion of Owl's Wisdom
78 80 Potion of Resist Energy (Acid)
81 83 Potion of Resist Energy (Cold)
84 86 Potion of Resist Energy (Electricity)
87 92 Potion of Resist Energy (Fire)
93 94 Potion of Resist Energy (Sonic)
95 96 Potion of Spider Climb
97 100 Potion of Tongues
 
Rare Spell Level 2, Caster Level 4
 1 10 Potion of Aid
11 20 Potion of Barkskin
21 30 Potion of Fox's Cunning
31 39 Oil of Make Whole
40 47 Oil of Obscure Object
48 55 Potion of Protection from Energy (Acid)
56 63 Potion of Protection from Energy (Cold)
64 71 Potion of Protection from Energy (Electricity)
72 86 Potion of Protection from Energy (Fire)
87 91 Potion of Protection from Energy (Sonic)
92 100 Potion of Undetectable Alignment
 
Major Potions
 1 50 Caster Level 5 (750 GP)
51 69 Caster Level 6 (mostly 900 GP)
70 93 Caster Level 7 (mostly 1050 GP)
94 99 Caster Level 8 (1200 GP)
 100 Caster Level 9 (900 GP)
 
Caster Level 5 Potions and Oils
 1 20 Potion of Cure Serious Wounds
21 22 Potion of Displacement
23 30 Potion of Fly
31 32 Potion of Gaseous Form
 33   Oil of Gentle Repose
34 39 Potion of Haste
40 43 Potion of Heroism
44 46 Oil of Keen Edge
47 49 Oil of Magic Vestment
50 51 Oil of Magic Weapon, Greater
52 55 Potion of Neutralize Poison
56 57 Potion of Nondetection
58 60 Potion of Protection from Energy (Acid)
61 63 Potion of Protection from Energy (Cold)
64 66 Potion of Protection from Energy (Electricity)
67 72 Potion of Protection from Energy (Fire)
73 74 Potion of Protection from Energy (Sonic)
75 77 Oil of Remove Curse
78 82 Potion of Remove Disease
83 84 Oil of Shrink Item
85 87 Potion of Tongues
88 97 Potion of Water Breathing
98 100 Potion of Water Walking
 
Caster Level 6 Potions and Oils
 1 10 Potion of Barkskin +3 (600 GP)
11 15 Potion of Displacement
16 35 Potion of Fly
36 44 Potion of Gaseous Form
45 46 Oil of Gentle Repose
47 57 Potion of Haste
58 61 Potion of Heroism
62 64 Potion of Keen Edge
65 68 Potion of Nondetection
69 70 Potion of Protection from Energy (Acid)
71 72 Potion of Protection from Energy (Cold)
73 74 Potion of Protection from Energy (Electricity)
75 79 Potion of Protection from Energy (Fire)
80 81 Potion of Protection from Energy (Sonic)
82 85 Potion of Shield of Faith
86 87 Oil of Shrink Item
88 92 Potion of Tongues
93 100 Potion of Water Breathing
 
Caster Level 7 Potions and Oils
 1  5 Potion of Cure Serious Wounds
 6  8 Potion of Displacement
 9 11 Potion of Gaseous Form
12 16 Potion of Good Hope
17 22 Potion of Haste
23 25 Oil of Remove Curse
26 38 Potion of Resist Energy (Acid) 350 or 700 GP
39 51 Potion of Resist Energy (Cold) 350 or 700 GP
52 64 Potion of Resist Energy (Electricity) 350 or 700 GP
65 92 Potion of Resist Energy (Fire) 350 or 700 GP
93 100 Potion of Resist Energy (Sonic) 350 or 700 GP
 
  Caster Level 8 Potions and Oils
 1 20 Potion of Cure Serious Wounds
21 35 Oil of Magic Vestment
36 55 Oil of Magic Weapon, Greater
56 75 Potion of Neutralize Poison
76 80 Oil of Remove Curse
81 85 Potion of Remove Disease
86 100 Potion of Tongues
 
  Caster Level 9 Potion
1 100 Potion of Barkskin +4
```
 
I hope this may be useful to you.

*Smeelbo*
*Abuser of BBCodes*


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Mar 28, 2010)

*Yeah*

The whole 'rangers are better potion makers than wizards' thing is pretty messed up, and it was in 3E too.

I have to think that making cheap potions is an unintended consequence of the decision to make spells available at a lower level to the hybrid caster/melee types.

In my opinion, a good house rule is that the level used for calculating a potions cost should be based on the spells level on the cleric list if the creatore is a divine caster, or the wizard list if the creator is an arcane caster. 

Ken


----------



## jreyst (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you mind if I post this (with a bit of reformatting) on d20pfsrd.com?


----------



## Smeelbo (Mar 30, 2010)

*Post Away!*

_Sharing is Caring_.  I am working on tables for scrolls and wands, but that is going to take a lot more effort. I don't mind the Ranger thing, it is a good specialization.

*Smeelbo*


----------



## Longtooth Studios (Apr 2, 2010)

Great post!

I think it makes a certain amount of sense having Rangers brew potions. You can adjust the method and flavor of the process to give them more of an herbalist feel instead of an alchemist. 

Thanks for sharing this, it will come in handy!


----------

